

Show HN: Chord Tutor (PX2 Framework, Web Audio) - kruhft
http://burtonsamograd.github.io/chordtutor/

======
TeddyBones
Nice. You might want to work a bit on the chord voicings. If you add a bass
voice and make each chord go to the nearest inversion, it'll sound a lot
nicer.

For example, if you play a 'D minor' in root position, and the next chord is
an 'F', it would sound better by playing it in second inversion. It makes
everything sound a bit more coherent. :)

~~~
kruhft
To be honest, I had little to do with what notes were played in this; it was a
Hackathon Project and the actual chord 'stuff' was done by another person and
I simply wrote the playback engine/UI. I can pass along this feedback and
maybe he can improve the notes the the compiler spits out :)

~~~
TeddyBones
I see. Anyway, great project! :)

------
kruhft
Source:
[https://github.com/burtonsamograd/px2/tree/master/examples/c...](https://github.com/burtonsamograd/px2/tree/master/examples/chordtutor)

